# Leds ritmicos con pocos componentes



## Brayanoch (Jun 22, 2012)

Como hacer unos leds ritmicos con pocos componentes​
para hacer unos leds ritmicos necesitas:
-5 leds
2 R=>47 Ω
1 R=>1.8k
1 R=>1.2k
1 R=>1k
1 R=>680 Ω
1 capacitor=>100ufx25v
2 Diodos=>1n4148


la mayoria de los componentes los puedes encontrar en electrodomesticos viejos.¡¡Haz un pcoco de reciclaje electronico!!!!!

el montaje es muy facil si quieres lo puedes hace en una baquelita o puedes acerlo solo conunos cuantos cables aca leas dejo una imagen de como se debe hacer







esta es del circuito con simbolos







aca les anexo el esquema en liva wire y el pcb de pcb wizar si no tienen los programas mandenme unos mensajes a mi correo y hare un tuto de como descargarlo y les aviso o sino busquenlo por hay en la web aca les dejo un rar con los archivos​
Ver el archivo adjunto luces ritmicas.rar


"GRACIAS"​


----------



## SantyUY (Jun 22, 2012)

Esta muy bueno ! , Nunca había visto este vumetro .


----------



## Brayanoch (Jun 22, 2012)

SantyUY dijo:


> Esta muy bueno ! , Nunca había visto este vumetro .



eapero que lo hagas amigo porque en realidad es muy facil​


----------



## SantyUY (Jun 22, 2012)

si lo voy a intentar armar ! gracias!


----------



## unusuall (Ago 15, 2012)

Gracias por el aporte man.
deja intentarlo


----------

